# Rr



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

I have this 2013 RR pigeon. It has two white tail feathers and some people said that it will moult out more white feathers. It is moulting now and it is growing out dark red feathers (compared to original feathers). Is this suppose to happen to RR pigeons? I'm just curious, the new feathers are a lot darker than its original feathers. I am sure that the white feathers will come out soon too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

recessive reds do change a lot in the first moult, They can get more rich or get more white.


----------

